# Square Oriental Box



## Tom Smart (May 18, 2018)

Jimmy Clewes was the demonstrator at our turning club this week. I was fortunate enough to attend 2 days of workshops with him. He is a great teacher. If you ever have a chance to learn from Jimmy, take it. 

This is one of the projects from the workshop. Not sanded and no finish yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Smitty (May 18, 2018)

You did a great job on that box. I have seen one of Clewe's video's on making a similar type box, and I was inspired to make one. I tried, and mine didn't come out very good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (May 18, 2018)

I can't wait to see it sanded and finished. Cherry?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2018)

Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 18, 2018)

Very cool! I've thought of trying one just never got around to it. Square platters are scary enough. Maybe with your inspiration now I'll brave one out .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 18, 2018)

Very cool .. we had Jimmy at our club last March I believe ... the colored rim plater I made in his class is in the calendar... he’s a great teacher .. I also made one boxes ... both items were made using the most beautiful burl maple I got from @Mike1950 ... Jimmy was really impressed with the maple ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2018)

That's cool! About how big is it? Might give that a try one of these days if I come up with a nice blank....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 18, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> I can't wait to see it sanded and finished. Cherry?


It is hard maple, Rob. 



gman2431 said:


> Very cool! I've thought of trying one just never got around to it. Square platters are scary enough. Maybe with your inspiration now I'll brave one out .


If you find Jimmy on YouTube, Cody, you can see him demonstrate the process for this project. Bottom line, fast equals good when turning things not round. Go for it. 



woodman6415 said:


> Very cool .. we had Jimmy at our club last March I believe ... the colored rim plater I made in his class is in the calendar... he’s a great teacher .. I also made one boxes ... both items were made using the most beautiful burl maple I got from @Mike1950 ... Jimmy was really impressed with the maple ...


We did the platter on the first day but did not color them. He did demonstrate that but we didn’t have time to do all of them. 



barry richardson said:


> That's cool! About how big is it? Might give that a try one of these days if I come up with a nice blank....


It is 7” sq, Barry. The top is 3” square.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Very cool .. we had Jimmy at our club last March I believe ... the colored rim plater I made in his class is in the calendar... he’s a great teacher .. I also made one boxes ... both items were made using the most beautiful burl maple I got from @Mike1950 ... Jimmy was really impressed with the maple ...


I may have another piece or 2.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Texasstate (May 18, 2018)

Wow that’s great looking already. Can’t wait to see it finished

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I may have another piece or 2.....
> 
> View attachment 147373


Mike did you say you have some of that live edge 360?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Mike did you say you have some of that live edge 360?


I do- It would Not be dry though


----------



## woodman6415 (May 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I may have another piece or 2.....
> 
> View attachment 147373


Beautiful... I’m right smack dab in the middle of this kitchen remodel .. that’s has been extended to included .. hall bath .. utility room .. dining area .. and living room ... I should have known .... but ad soon as I’m done I’ll be ready to purchase some of that beautiful wood ... Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Beautiful... I’m right smack dab in the middle of this kitchen remodel .. that’s has been extended to included .. hall bath .. utility room .. dining area .. and living room ... I should have known .... but ad soon as I’m done I’ll be ready to purchase some of that beautiful wood ... Thanks


I have gone that route, now master bathroom...


----------



## Tom Smart (May 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I do- It would Not be dry though


OK, I’d be interested in some that is dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> OK, I’d be interested in some that is dry.


No- it is not dry. I have dry maple burl but no live edge circles. I would have to cut a cap to get a green one


----------



## Tom Smart (May 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> No- it is not dry. I have dry maple burl but no live edge circles. I would have to cut a cap to get a green one


That’s what I mean, Mike, just some dry maple burl. Doesn’t have to have live edge 360.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I have gone that route, now master bathroom...


That’s next here .. after I recoup from all this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2018)

Sweet! Love the box!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> That’s what I mean, Mike, just some dry maple burl. Doesn’t have to have live edge 360.


Oh yes- I will picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 21, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Beautiful... I’m right smack dab in the middle of this kitchen remodel .. that’s has been extended to included .. hall bath .. utility room .. dining area .. and living room ... I should have known .... but ad soon as I’m done I’ll be ready to purchase some of that beautiful wood ... Thanks


Ohhh, I feel that pain! That was 2016 and 2017 for me. Now redoing the landscaping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (May 22, 2018)

Mike,s keeps all the pretty stuff himself yeah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> Mike,s keeps all the pretty stuff himself yeah.


I will cut and picture you a couple big ol chunks of burl- I moved them with tractor- I have more wood Then I ever could use....


----------



## Tom Smart (May 23, 2018)

Completed the sanding on this piece and finished it with Odie’s Oil and clean buff.















​
I like the more natural look.

Played around with a scrap piece and triangle. No finish yet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2018)

Beautiful work Tom! I was at Wendells club when Jimmy demo'd there, it is inpirational to watch that man work. Great looking piece! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 23, 2018)

Tony said:


> Beautiful work Tom! I was at Wendells club when Jimmy demo'd there, it is inpirational to watch that man work. Great looking piece! Tony


He is indeed, Tony.


----------

